# GFX Battle V



## chopi (14. Februar 2009)

GFX Battle nr.5
Ich bitte euch alle hier für die eurer meinung nach schönste Signatur zu voten.
(Votet am besten bevor ihr die Kommentare lest,damit ihr von den selbigen nicht beeinflusst werdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und hier die Sigs:

Sig1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig.3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig.5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig.6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß,möge die beste gewinnen,blablabla *g*​


----------



## Haxxler (14. Februar 2009)

Nummer 6. Ich find diesmal sind eigentlich alle nicht wirklich gut auch die Nummer 6 ist nicht der Hammer aber doch irgendwie am besten.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt die erste Signatur am besten. Vorallem der BG hat es mir angetan, ok, der Render hätte besser eingearbeitet werden können. 

Aber der erste Eindruck hat für mich gezählt


----------



## Lillyan (14. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich hab zwischen 4 und 5 geschwankt und mich für 5 entscheiden, auch wenn ich vorher nicht dachte, dass ich für Bart stimmen würde :> Bei 4 haben mich die grünen Leuchtdinger einfach irgendwie gestört.


----------



## Lisutari (14. Februar 2009)

Hab 3 genommen, gefällt mri imemr noch am besten, auch wenns das "Skate or Die" n bissel rutner zieht


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2009)

Ich find alle sehen hammer aus... ich werd noch einige Zeit brauchen bis ich mich entscheiden kann :>

Edit: Ich entscheide mich für Sig 6. Da ist die Atmosphäre am besten.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

4 und 5 sind qualitativ die besten, Bart war imo am schwierigsten ordentlich irgendwo einzubauen -> darum 5!


----------



## Aratosao (14. Februar 2009)

Die 1 Sieht meiner meinung nach am Besten aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (14. Februar 2009)

Qualitativ ist Nummer 4 sehr gut. Aber vom Gesamtbild ist 6 mein persönlicher Fav.

Also geht der Vote an 6!


----------



## Zez (14. Februar 2009)

2


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

sig 4 hats mir angetan


----------



## Syane (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich bewerte mal alle Signaturen der Reihenach:

#1 Recht nett gemacht ...nur passt die Blume (is es doch?) oben rechts nicht ganz in das Bild ...ebenfalls sollte der render evtl nicht im Bild stehen ... und durch die schmierer die die Blume macht wird das Bild leider etwas runter gezogen ...aber schöne idee.

#2 Men Stock+Render+Brush ..der Brsh schaut richtig toll aus ..da hätte man aber noch viel mehr machen müssen/sollen weil der Grund schaut echt cool aus.

#3 Hm mir persönlich zu Bunt ..und ich finde es schaut so aus als ob er auf Kaugummi odersowas skatet...nicht so mein Fall.

#4 MIt eine der besten Signaturen geworden. Geschmackssache ob man den Animerender mag oder nicht. Technisch das beste Bild ..darum mein Votum diesesmal.

#5 Der streetstyle passt super zu dem Renderauch die weißenbrushes aner seite sind nicht schlecht ...

#6 So nun zur 6 ....finde ich ist leider die schlechteste der ganzen Signaturen geworden mag evtl auch am Render liegen ..aber er schaut sehr verwischt aus ...die Rotscheinende had ist ..ja mir zu schlecht verarbeitet und stört nochmal das ganze ...ebenso die Brushes ...die sind mir zu statisch und es schaut einfach komisch aus ...farblich passt das ganze wenigstens zueinander. Insgesamt passen die verarbeiteten Effekte im Bild nicht zueinander.


----------



## Lisutari (14. Februar 2009)

Wer sucht eig die Motive aus?


----------



## Syane (14. Februar 2009)

Der gewinner des Battles.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sig1.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Insgesamt ganz schön, aber die Blumen oben rechts sind nicht so gut


chopi schrieb:


> Sig2.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Rand vom Render sieht irgentwie, sagen wir mal, seltsam aus...


chopi schrieb:


> Sig.3
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die blaue "Strasse" ist seltsam, ansonsten aber ganz schön...


chopi schrieb:


> Sig4.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefällt mir nicht PUNKT


chopi schrieb:


> Sig.5
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu bunt und das render ist lecht verpixxelt


chopi schrieb:


> Sig.6
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu Rot [ \(^.^)/ ] und die Hand wirkt komisch...


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Find die alle nicht besonders gut :O


----------



## judgmentday (14. Februar 2009)

Jo ich finde mehrere nicht so schlecht aber am besten gefiel mir 1  wobei ich auch 4 gut fand aber der erste eindruck gewinnt hehe !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich find die 4 am besten.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Sig3, eindeutig!


----------



## Kangrim (14. Februar 2009)

Sig 1:
Render passt irgendwie nicht um BG
Tolle idee aber nicht optimal umgesetzt.

Sig 2:
Gefällt mir. Aber das Format ist seltsam.

Sig 3:
Was ist denn das oben links was da blau ist?

Sig 4:
Ein bisschen überfüllt aber tolle Effekte.

Sig 5:
Render hat ne schlechte Qualität aber der Surfeffekt gefällt mir

Sig 6:
Die Hand schaut so komisch aus als ob sie nicht zum Render gehört aber ne gute Atmo.

Edit: Ist aber ein gute renderverhältnis dieses mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Wie auch alle andere Battles hat meine Stimmer wieder auf den Sieger getippt^^
...Vllt voten alle nur den, den ich gevotet habe O.o ...sicher nur Paranoia


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Woah ey ..ich versteh einfach ned wieso die Leute für die 9 Voten oO Objektiv gesehen ist die Nr.2 genau das gleiche ...BG+Render+c4d/Brush   und das wurde bei der 2 viel besser umgesezt wie ich finde ...und die 2 ist auch nicht die bestgelungenste Signatur... Schauen die Leute wo gerade die meisten votes sind und drücken da auchnochma druff ^^?


Naja vielleicht sehe ichs halt auch nur anders als der großteil ...und mir fehlt da irgendwie das Auge für diesen Stiel ... minimal Art hab ich auch nie so richtig verstanden ..naja.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Sig 4 weil Zorro Fan Boi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sig 4 weil Zorro Fan Boi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SIeht Zorro nicht i wie komplet anders aus? Schwarz angezogen, maske, Hut?^^


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> SIeht Zorro nicht i wie komplet anders aus? Schwarz angezogen, maske, Hut?^^



Nicht der Zorro den alle Anime Fans kennen.^^


----------



## Lisutari (15. Februar 2009)

Achso, ok


----------



## Haxxler (15. Februar 2009)

Den einen schreibt man aber mit einem R und den anderen mit RR oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2009)

*Platz 1 - Kangrim (Sig.6)
Platz 2 - Chopi (Sig.5)
Platz 3 - Syane (Sig.4)
Platz 4 - Vartez,Minastirit und Huntermoon (Sigs.1,2,3)*
Damit macht das nächste Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Torch (15. Februar 2009)

Gz, Kangrimm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

